# UK Exclusive: Canon Unveils White EOS 100D and EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM Lens



## JVLphoto (Apr 17, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/uk-exclusive-canon-unveils-white-eos-100d-and-ef-s-18-55mm-f3-5-5-6-is-stm-lens/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/uk-exclusive-canon-unveils-white-eos-100d-and-ef-s-18-55mm-f3-5-5-6-is-stm-lens/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>United Kingdom, 16 April 2014 – Canon today introduces a new white edition of the world’s smallest and lightest APS-C DSLR , the EOS 100D, as well as a new white version of its EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM zoom lens. Ideal for first time users looking to explore the world of DSLR photography, the new editions to the EOS range make it easy for anyone, whatever their skill level, to capture and relive special moments in stunning detail.</p>
<p>Measuring just 116.8 x 90.7 x 69.4mm, the EOS 100D is compact enough to always carry with you and features an 18 MP APS-C Hybrid CMOS AF II sensor and a range of simple controls and automatic shooting modes, making capturing stunning images and Full HD movies effortless. The incredibly lightweight and compact body provides a traditional DSLR shooting experience while the large 7.7cm (3.0”) ClearView II touch screen, makes it easy to adjust settings and review images straight after capture.</p>
<p>The white EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens is the perfect partner for the new EOS 100D, providing the flexibility to capture everyday subjects from sweeping landscapes to close-up portraits. An Optical Image Stabilizer ensures images are captured with impressive detail and clarity, while the near-silent STM technology also ensures noise is kept to a minimum whilst focusing in movies.</p>
<div id="attachment_16363" style="width: 575px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/100D-w-EF-S-18-55-IS-STM-WHITE-565x575.jpg" alt="White 100D" width="565" height="575" class="size-medium wp-image-16363" /><p class="wp-caption-text">100D Stormtrooper Edition</p></div>
<p>White EOS 100D – key features:

18.0 Megapixel Hybrid CMOS AF II sensor

Compact, portable design

Simple shooting with Scene Intelligent Auto

Optical viewfinder and large touch screen

Full-HD movies with Hybrid CMOS AF II

Creative Filters and Extra Effect Shot

Built-in Feature Guide

EOS System of lenses and accessories

White EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM – key features:</p>
<p>Versatile focal length range

Compact design

Four-stop optical Image Stabilizer

Smooth focusing with STM motor

0.25m closest focusing distance

Super Spectra Coating

Non-rotating front element

Manual focus ring

Circular seven-bladed aperture

Pricing and availability

The EOS 100D White will be available from May 2014 with an MSRP of £499/€599</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>

via <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=9502" title="The-Digital-Picture" target="_blank">TDP</a></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2014)

This is news? The 100D in white was released in Japan late last year (with a matching white 40/2.8, IIRC).


----------



## JBL (Apr 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> This is news? The 100D in white was released in Japan late last year (with a matching white 40/2.8, IIRC).



Was about to post the very same comment.


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 17, 2014)

At least it is great to see Canon innovating. Hopefully we'll follow the success of Pentax with an ever increasing range of colours.


----------



## Zv (Apr 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> This is news? The 100D in white was released in Japan late last year (with a matching white 40/2.8, IIRC).



Ah! But this time it comes with a white 18-55mm kit lens! And this one is a UK only edition. Lucky brits!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 17, 2014)

White will reflect the sun rather than absorb it, keeping the camera and lens cool, so hot climates like ... OOPS, Whats wrong here???


----------



## kphoto99 (Apr 17, 2014)

So after this DSLR, from the past rumors how many more DSLRs are left to be released this year?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2014)

So now there's black and white. Two more colors to go to tie the T3 color palette in number of options.


----------



## michi (Apr 17, 2014)

I would love a white SL1. I'm really happy with mine. It pretty much replaced my M. Too late now though, not going to buy another body just for a different color. Besides, if it is UK only, then oh well...


----------



## CANONisOK (Apr 17, 2014)

I love the look... but I can't help but imagine how dirty those rubber grip areas will look in very short order.


----------



## gshocked (Apr 17, 2014)

If it was a attached to a 70-200 f2.8L does it make it a pro body? LOL

Looks good, I agree with the comment about the grip.

If anyone has a 100d attached to a 70-200, please post it! Also mention how it feels with that lens on..


----------



## archiea (Apr 17, 2014)

By the first month of use, at least by me, that camera will be off white, then bone white, then crusty creme, then sandy brown, then dirt brown, then burnt sienna brown, then marbled black, then pretty much the color I have now, minus a few buttons.. so whats the point!?!?! ;D


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Apr 17, 2014)

Past 2 years of Canon innovations press releases of powershots, Rebels, and stm kit lens innovations. 

I thought the smart phone market was creeping into powershot margins, why bother with the powershot segment anymore?

Well cheers to another Q1 year of nothing but announcements of lenses and bodies from other camera brands.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 17, 2014)

Neat, a camera in Canadian winter camouflage.....


----------



## Kahuna (Apr 17, 2014)

Wonder if we'll see a product advisory from Canon with the white rubber turning black...


----------



## starship (Apr 17, 2014)

*Canon Unveils a new sensor. all white.*

a white rebel. huuuuh.
what´s the next innovation?

a 7d mkII with a "revolutionary" white-painted 2009-sensor???


----------



## emko (Apr 17, 2014)

Kahuna said:


> Wonder if we'll see a product advisory from Canon with the white rubber turning black...



more like these where black and Canon just selling them as white cameras .


----------



## gshocked (Apr 17, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Neat, a camera in Canadian winter camouflage.....



+1


----------



## Sanaraken (Apr 17, 2014)

This would be a nice color match on my 70-200 mk2.


----------



## Zv (Apr 17, 2014)

Please, PLEASE tell me this is NOT one of the 3 DSLR bodies to be released this year. :-\


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 17, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Neat, a camera in Canadian winter camouflage.....



I was gonna say, but then I realized Winter is gone for a while. Now if this was in Australia...


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 17, 2014)

White 6D... please?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 17, 2014)

Zv said:


> Please, PLEASE tell me this is NOT one of the 3 DSLR bodies to be released this year. :-\



This is not one of the 3 DSLR bodies to be released this year. (WINK)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2014)

A white camera/lens? With a big *black* ring staring at you - Am I just picky!?

Jack


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> White will reflect the sun rather than absorb it, keeping the camera and lens cool, so hot climates like ... OOPS, Whats wrong here???



After a while it produced a grin on my face! Perhaps this camera is optimized for holy days in sunny and warn countries?

But - combined with e.g. a 70-200 it would be a nice combo for sunny days. Black cameras (notebooks etc.) will heat up to ~60 degree centigrade, well above specs for electronics and batteries. 7Dii in white would be very interesting ...


----------



## Brymills (Apr 17, 2014)

Stormtrooper edition available next month?

May the 4th be with you.... ;D


----------



## TrabimanUK (Apr 17, 2014)

Brymills said:


> Stormtrooper edition available next month?
> 
> May the 4th be with you.... ;D



If only


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 17, 2014)

Brymills said:


> Stormtrooper edition available next month?
> 
> May the 4th be with you.... ;D



 So we use all the Darth Vader-Edition?
Oh, forgotten. This one has still to come: Black polished surface ...


----------



## MichaelHodges (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't drop it into a snow drift.


----------



## Dick (Apr 17, 2014)

Canon 14-24 said:


> Well cheers to another Q1 year of nothing but announcements of lenses and bodies from other camera brands.



The other option would be announcements for lenses you are interrested in with 3x the price you are ready to pay for them. So in the end, what's the difference?


----------



## TrabimanUK (Apr 17, 2014)

Personally, I preferred the camouflage finish of the 1Dw. Now THAT is a great camera!


----------



## tomscott (Apr 17, 2014)

Was it really necessary for a public statement…

It really doesn't snow that much in the UK.


----------



## roby17269 (Apr 17, 2014)

Canon 14-24 said:


> Past 2 years of Canon innovations press releases of powershots, Rebels, and stm kit lens innovations.
> 
> I thought the smart phone market was creeping into powershot margins, why bother with the powershot segment anymore?
> 
> Well cheers to another Q1 year of nothing but announcements of lenses and bodies from other camera brands.



While I wouldn't discount the 70D, which was innovation... I do second the sentiment


----------



## lastcoyote (Apr 17, 2014)

Hang on, have we gone back to the 1st of this month again? 

Seriously though I don't really see much point in white bodies myself when your going to eventually put a black lens on it. I even think the 'white' L lenses would clash on it as they're not true white like this is. 

Oh well if some people like it that's the main thing I suppose.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 17, 2014)

I bet the majority of us posting here are middle aged men. The white versions of cameras are mainly bought by women and the EOS 100D / SL1 is definately aimed at the female market as much as men. 
Whilst here in the UK we have a reputation for wet cold summers climate change is definately changing that (we just had a very sunny & dry two week period for instance so Spring is definately here).


----------



## Dutchy (Apr 17, 2014)

gshocked said:


> If anyone has a 100d attached to a 70-200, please post it! Also mention how it feels with that lens on..



Here it is:






Normally the 70-200 is mounted to a (gripped) 7D, but this works too. You just hold the lens and the tiny 100D hangs on to the end of the lens barrel. 

By the looks of it, the white of the "new" white 100D is a different shade of white than the L, which is more towards "creamy white". 

I saw this picture (it's not mine!) of a white 40mm pancake, with red "L ring look" UV filter, that's something I'd actually like.


----------



## MintChocs (Apr 17, 2014)

First they recycled the 18MP sensor, now they're recycling the body, maybe the 7Dmk2 will be a mk1 in disguise! (white paint job). If they really want a fashionable they should do a leopard skin one, please the wildlife photogs and the girls.


----------



## ewg963 (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow I'm floored.....ho hum!!!


----------



## infared (Apr 17, 2014)

Finally!!! I can get a camera to match my favorite outfit!


----------



## TheAshleyJones (Apr 17, 2014)

We might get stuff later than everywhere else.
We might pay more for our stuff than everywhere else (except Scandinavia, but they're all minted)
But finally - FINALLY - we can hold our heads up high and say LOOK! BEHOLD! A UK EXCLUSIVE!

Excuse me while I stand up for the national anthem and consider the wonder that isf the White 100D.


----------



## e17paul (Apr 17, 2014)

I haven't noticed any comment on the price. RRP is now £200 lower than the black 100D at launch, hence much closer to the current street price for an official UK 100D.

Does anyone know if the colour is a match for the Canon big white lenses? Or is this a 'cheap consumer white'?


----------



## ewg963 (Apr 17, 2014)

infared said:


> Finally!!! I can get a camera to match my favorite outfit!


 Cute really cute infared. LOL!!!!!


----------



## ClickWithEyesCcr4losed (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not going to get one of these.

I'd get confused between Camera Shake and White Balance.


----------



## infared (Apr 17, 2014)

ewg963 said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Finally!!! I can get a camera to match my favorite outfit!
> ...



LOL! Gotta have some fun. That was shot with a white lens, too ...so I have something else that will help make my ensemble complete!!!!!


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> White will reflect the sun rather than absorb it, keeping the camera and lens cool, so hot climates like ... OOPS, Whats wrong here???


I probably wouldn't want one here. Just yesterday we had close to 10 inches of snow. I'm afraid I'd keep losing it each time I set it down.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> At least it is great to see Canon innovating. Hopefully we'll follow the success of Pentax with an ever increasing range of colours.



Innovating? Like a little kid with a full new box of crayons, eagerly looking at a bunch of blank camera drawings to color?

This "O'boy, …it's NEW!, It's DIFFERENT!" offering, similarly to the last "white" camera announced, seems to me to have been dreamed up by, and marketed towards, a Japanese teenager.

What a delight it would be to use this "thing" in bright sunshine! 

Since we're repeating things in this thread, I offer again some thoughts on the appropriateness of a "dark" camera in your face:

"When you are trying to look at a limited scene within a broader field, having the "surround" (camera body) darker than the target scene( viewfinder, LCD, etc.) is much easier on the eye than having the scene surrounded with a glaring bright field.

A glossy-finish pure white makes just such a reflective, glaring border around what you are trying to view, when you want the least possible interference to your vision.

Consider the dark shields around color-critical monitors for accurate viewing while doing color evaluation that really matters.

Is a bright shiny white object directly in your view something that you want to be trying to look through or around?

To my jaded eye, this white camera smacks of something that would/will appeal to the cutesey pre-teen plastic-is-fantastic crowd. (as someone noted above, …think "Hello Kitty".)"

And someone else says "Lucky Brits"? Really?


----------



## Rudeofus (Apr 17, 2014)

Haha, to all those who made fun of Canon with the alleged 75D with hypersvivel: Canon can be even less innovative than the most creative minds on the web can imagine!

If I was British, I would be insulted that they picked my country for this ugly abomination.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 17, 2014)

Actually quite ingenious. Using white body and lens reduces image noise created by environmental heat build up at the sensor.


----------



## scrup (Apr 17, 2014)

Canon still milking the 18mp sensor. Probably another 2 or 3 more bodies left before its truly retired.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2014)

scrup said:


> Canon still milking the 18mp sensor.



At least the milk is the right color, this time.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 17, 2014)

It kinda looks ugly ... maybe its just the angle, but it sure looks ugly and unappealing to me.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 17, 2014)

Rudeofus said:


> If I was British, I would be insulted that they picked my country for this ugly abomination.



Haven't you ever heard of The White Horse ? The White Lady ? The White City ? The White Star Line ? The White Cliffs of Dover ? The White Company ? The White Christmas ? The Whiter-than-Snow-Politicians ?

Canon really know their market !


----------



## Cali_PH (Apr 17, 2014)

Why are people complaining about innovation? Canon has more patents than the competition, so who cares about the products that make it into consumer hands?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 17, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> It kinda looks ugly ... maybe its just the angle, but it sure looks ugly and unappealing to me.



It is the angle. Looks much better when you look through the viewfinder.


----------



## geonix (Apr 17, 2014)

A white Canon Camera???? 
AMAZING! SUPERP! Best news since ever, really! Why wasn't this mentioned on the evening news?

-Irony off-


----------



## sdsr (Apr 17, 2014)

jeffa4444 said:


> I bet the majority of us posting here are middle aged men. The white versions of cameras are mainly bought by women and the EOS 100D / SL1 is definately aimed at the female market as much as men.



You may be right; but if so, is it insulting or just realistic that the only white lenses are the 40mm and the 18-55mm kit zoom? (As someone pointed out, the white Ls aren't white at all but a nasty orthopedic-shoe-beige.)


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 17, 2014)

Honestly they might as well have made it pink. Would have sold more cameras to kids and women (generally speaking). The firearms industry did that with amazing success. Could have even sold it with a percentage to support breast cancer research. All kinds of things they could have done.

... but white???

You guys in europe can keep it.


----------



## Brian VA (Apr 18, 2014)

I must agree with all who say this color scheme is not innovative. The rumored year of the camera and lens has been very boring so far. Canon???? Do you hear us???? When the majority of posts on a Canon rumor site are about third party gear, something is wrong. Hopefully we will see something soon from Canon and not Sigma or Zeiss that is exciting, new, and cutting edge.


----------



## fotorex (Apr 18, 2014)

Really UK *exclusive*? Or is ist more or less a UK first and later the rest of Europe?

Here is a screenshot from the german website of canon. Maybe they forgot to display a black EOS100D body only.






regards,
Frank


----------



## Larry (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm curious about just what the general reaction is to this white camera idea.

Maybe someone who knows how to do it can post a "poll" thread, with say, 3 choices to select from - "Wow",…"Ho Hum",…or Yuck!".

I admit that I am so far to one side of the scale that I can't relate to those with a strongly differing opinion. ???


----------



## gshocked (Apr 19, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> Personally, I preferred the camouflage finish of the 1Dw. Now THAT is a great camera!



+1 Yes!

Canon please make this a $50 option on all cameras (I know, I'm dreaming )


----------



## gshocked (Apr 19, 2014)

Dutchy said:


> gshocked said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has a 100d attached to a 70-200, please post it! Also mention how it feels with that lens on..
> ...




Nice! I guess no holding onto just the camera body...

Where did you see the white 40mm pancake? Is it real or a custom paint job?


----------



## Dutchy (Apr 22, 2014)

The white 40-STM (and the picture) is not mine, I saw it in the "40 STM" group on Flickr, that I am a member of. My own 40-STM is black, as well as the 100D.

But it's a real Canon product. The white 40 STM is offered in a kit together with a white 100D in Japan. The kit was launched late last year: 
http://www.ephotozine.com/article/white-canon-eos-100d-launched-23443

In Europe I have not seen the white 40 STM in stores (separately or in a kit). I do think the white version looks like a "tongue in cheek" statement to a tiny "L" lens, not to be taken too seriously.


----------

